# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrim në Zvicër.

## juli32

kerkoj te komunikoj me shqiptar apo kosovar ne zvicer, jam nga elbasani e jetoj ne milano

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> kerkoj te komunikoj me shqiptar apo kosovar ne zvicer, jam nga elbasani e jetoj ne milano


*Pershendetje*

Kerkesa për komunikim nga ana juaj eshte shume peprlekse...

Nuk ka asnje perkufizim minimal se cila është arsyeja e këtij komnikimi kaq urgjent. Cili është pak a shumë problemi?! 

Gjithkush mund të ketë dëshirën e mirë  për të komunikuar apo ndihmuar dikënd, por askush, qoftë nga Shqipëria, qoftë nga Kosova, nuk dëshëron të hyjë në drejtime të paqarta. 

Ndaj, merrni mundimin dhe jepni një sqarim që të mund të paracoktojë thelbin e një komunikimit  që ju personalisht kërkoni! 

Mendimi im ky!

Elna!

----------


## _KiNG_

> kerkoj te komunikoj me shqiptar apo kosovar ne zvicer, jam nga elbasani e jetoj ne milano


Mos kshu gjanash... se mesa shikoj te paska rane nai gjysem 'buke' ne dore edhe dashke me e cu ne Zvicer  :ngerdheshje: .

Ka shume menyra qe te kontaktosh...po ti vetem kaq ke thane edhe e ke lane pergjysem llafen!
Apo ngaqe e paske me te shpejt eeee  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## juli32

mbase keni edhe te drejte qe e bera aq shume urgjente po nga qe kete fund jave doja te shkoja ne gjeneve, ndihma qe une kisha nevoje ishte per te takuar ndonje nper shoqeri apo sqarime mqs jam me pasaporte italiane e kam deshire te shkoj ne zvicer,,, kaq ishte qellimi im, pa menduar as gje te keqe se jam me se i rregullt ne jete. ju falenderoj per interesimin dhe per sa i perket atyre bukeve qe mendon ti o King gabohesh, se jam totalisht i punes.

----------


## _KiNG_

Juli po edhe shaka do bajme nai cik apo jo! Kerkoj falje nqs ti nuk e kuptu shakane.
Te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire ne Gjeneve.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> kete fund jave doja te shkoja ne gjeneve,
>  ndihma qe une kisha nevoje ishte per te takuar ndonje nper shoqeri apo sqarime mqs jam me pasaporte italiane e kam deshire te shkoj ne zvicer.



Përsëri nuk është shumë i qartë mesazhi...  :buzeqeshje:  




> kete fund jave doja te shkoja ne gjeneve,


Mendon të shkosh në Gjenevë për fundjavë?! Mendon të shkosh në Gjenevë për tu punësuar?! Nejse, nëse je për fundjavë Gjeneva ka vende argëtimi plot. Linku i mëposhtëm jep mundësi informacioni të mjaftueshme: 

http://www.geneve-tourisme.ch/

Nëse dëshëron të vesh kontakte me shqiptarë në Gjenevë ekziston Universiteti Popullor Shqiptar. Linku dhe adresa e tij janë më poshtë: 

http://www.upa.ch/

Gjithashtu ka dhe shumë restorante që menaxhohen nga Shqiptarë. Kuzhina është mixte. Shumë pak ballkanike, më shumë franceze apo italiane. Adresat nuk i di, por kur të zbresësh në Gjenevë të tretin person që sheh fliti shqip  :buzeqeshje:  e të drejton nga dëshëron të shkosh.  

Meqenëse je me pashaportë italiane nuk ke probleme vize. Ke të drejtë të qëndrosh në teritorin zvicerian deri në 3 muaj (e drejtë turizmi dhe jo pune). 

Nëse dëshëron të punësohesh, është pak e vështirë por jo e pamundur. Duhet të gjesh dikë që të punëson të deklaruar që të mund të marrësh lejen e qëndrimit. 

Nëse ky është qëliimi yt dhe nuk ke ndonjë profesion specifik, merri restorantet me radhë. Ka shumë pizzeria ku pronarët janë italianë. Ndoshta ndonjëri të angazhon në punë. Oraret e punëkërkimit përshtati me oraret e para ose pas serviseve ( p.sh. në mengjes 8-10h30, pasdreke 13h45 deri 14h30, parambrëmje 17h -18h, pasmbrëmje 21h30 -23h). Mund të shkosh dhe kohë tjetër por është paksa delikate. Ka shumë klintë për tu shërbyer dhe pronarët s'para kanë kohë të merren me punëkërkuesit. 

Një ide ndihmuese do ishte parapregatitja e disa kartvizitave me emrin tënd, numrin e telefonit si dhe adresen mail (ka aparate automatikë ku me 6 franga përgatit diku nja 20 a 30 kartëvizita). Në çdo vend që kërkon punë lë një kartëvizitë. Kështu që nëse dikujt i hapet ndonjë vend pune të kontakton për të nojftuar.

Një tjetër mundësi punëgjetje pasi je me pashaportë italiane, mund të jenë dhe agjensitë e punësimit. Përgatit një dosje personale me CV dhe dëshmitë e punëve të bëra, fotokopjoje në shumë kopie dhe leje nëper agjenci së bashku me numrin tënd të telefonit si dhe adresën mail. 


Duke shpresuar të kem ndihmuar sadopak, të uroj një mbrëmje të mirë dhe vizitë të këndshme në Gjenevë. 

Elna!

----------


## Brari

po ku je moj Elne Durrsake.. topolake..

i paske bo uj restorantet.. e zheneves..

ne lozan kam qen nji dit vite perpara aty buz liqenit.. bukur ishte.. 

a qe skam o nje dashnore 
e te dilja dor per dore..
ne losan ne at breg liqeni..
nadje heret a n'prendim dielli..


shkruante poeti.. arif zenunaj..

----------


## juli32

> Përsëri nuk është shumë i qartë mesazhi...  
> 
> 
> 
> Mendon të shkosh në Gjenevë për fundjavë?! Mendon të shkosh në Gjenevë për tu punësuar?! Nejse, nëse je për fundjavë Gjeneva ka vende argëtimi plot. Linku i mëposhtëm jep mundësi informacioni të mjaftueshme: 
> 
> http://www.geneve-tourisme.ch/
> 
> Nëse dëshëron të vesh kontakte me shqiptarë në Gjenevë ekziston Universiteti Popullor Shqiptar. Linku dhe adresa e tij janë më poshtë: 
> ...


te falenderoj se me dhe goxha sqarime te nevojshme, te uroj gjithe te mirat e shendet

----------


## nuri_al

jam me dukumente greke 10 vjeqare kush nga ju di a mund te gjej pun ne zvicer kollaj si pun njoh me shum guzhinen greke a ka restorante greke atje a jo ju lutem me jepni nje pergjigje dhe sa koh mund te rrij un atje me dukumenta greke.............

----------


## Do_dona

Dhe une po kerkoj pune ne Zvicer,mund te me ndihmoj dikush?

----------


## Muhamer

Eshte bere FSH  si ent per punesim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Do_dona

Nuk te kuptova Muhamer!

----------


## Muhamer

Jo ske gje ,vec kot fola  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artan29

Pershendetje, jetoni ne svizer apo do trasferoheni ? dhe ne cilin canton kerkoni pune ? me contaktoni ne drp@live.it

----------


## Artan29

Mirdita juli, me contacto e bisedojme drp@live.it

----------


## ardian075

LUs ndonje shqiptar qe mund te me ndihmoj per pune,po planifikoj mbrenda javes te nisem per ne zvicer,jam nga shkupi i martuar baba i dy vajzave te vogla 3 vjec dhe 10 muajshe,por un vetem do te vij me shprese se do te gjej ndonje pune,sepse jeta esht be shum e veshtire ketu ne Maqedoni,ne gjithe vendet shqiptare te them
JU luten neqofse ka mundesi ketu ne forum dikush te me dnihmoje ku te drejtohem per pune dhe si te gjej me se lehti pune,flitet per gjeneve ose lozane
Ju falemnderit shum

----------


## ardititii

> LUs ndonje shqiptar qe mund te me ndihmoj per pune,po planifikoj mbrenda javes te nisem per ne zvicer,jam nga shkupi i martuar baba i dy vajzave te vogla 3 vjec dhe 10 muajshe,por un vetem do te vij me shprese se do te gjej ndonje pune,sepse jeta esht be shum e veshtire ketu ne Maqedoni,ne gjithe vendet shqiptare te them
> JU luten neqofse ka mundesi ketu ne forum dikush te me dnihmoje ku te drejtohem per pune dhe si te gjej me se lehti pune,flitet per gjeneve ose lozane
> Ju falemnderit shum


Ardi ,cfar bene me Monitoben,a ja arite qellimin?tung suksese

----------


## ardian075

jo jo hala shoki,po pres si te tregova per nenshkrimin me pranu dikush,a nderkohe deri sa te behet per atje mendova te dal pakes ka europa te punoj pakes,por si duket zorr u bo edhe ka europa per me gjet pune
te shofmi

----------


## ardititii

> jo jo hala shoki,po pres si te tregova per nenshkrimin me pranu dikush,a nderkohe deri sa te behet per atje mendova te dal pakes ka europa te punoj pakes,por si duket zorr u bo edhe ka europa per me gjet pune
> te shofmi


Po Po Adi ashtu eshte,se kam degju qe ato jan procedura te gjata qe zgjatin gati 2 vite,keshtu qe duhet me ja mbajt dikund me punu se per ndryshe veshtire.duhet te kesh durim me prite pa duhet te kesh para qe mbreda kesaj kohet te frunizohesh e keshtu me rradhe,tung me te mira,por une pershkak te kesaj kohe po pertoj te aplikoj dhe nuk e dij sa eshte e sigurt ne fund.

----------


## ardian075

ahstu ardit edhe pare duhesh me pas edhe per ktu me ec proceduren,te duhen per dokumente jo per kontrollin mjeksor,dokumentet te noteri e plus do puna tjera te shkojn dikund 2000 euro,por tku esht mir ne manitoba nuk paguhet aplikim per vize ashtu qe te del gjysh per gjysh me lire,a normal per atje qeveria kerkon ti kesh me veti 16000 dolar kanadez,por edhe pa 10000 euro ti nuk mundesh me u nis askund,
a si kam degju prej disave ne forum,jo ne ket forum ne tjeter vetem per jeten dhe emigrimin ne kanada fillimi esht shum zorr edhe aty kur mrrin do ta kesh veshtir vitin e pare,po pastaj jeta te rregullohet dhe i harron te gjitha,dhe thu pse nuk kam apliku ma heret per me ardh me jetu ne kanada,
kjo esht  a nderkohe e kam patjeter te shkoj ka europa pakes te punoj,por si duket shum zorr edhe skam askendi dikend te me terhek ose ndonje pune te me gjej,a me duhet urgjentisht nje pune
te pershendes dhe mirudegjofshmi

----------

